# SSN vs EIN



## SBM (Aug 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can/should get an EIN even if you are using your SSN for federal taxes under a single member LLC?


----------



## circusmidget1123 (Feb 10, 2014)

As a single member LLC you should still get an EIN because you don't want other people to know your SSN such as employees or contractors.

Tax professional.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

In almost all cases, I agree. Get an EIN #. I encourage all my clients to get one, even if they are a sole proprietor. EIN #s are not limited to corporations or partnerships. 

I don't recommend giving your personal social security # to a vendor unless they absolutely require it. An EIN # will be tied to your social security #, but only IRS will be able to tie them together. Much safer in my opinion.


----------



## SBM (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks all. My LLC is already set up with SSN so I will apply for an EIN.


----------

